# Erfahrungen Maxxis Minion



## KarinS (27. Mai 2013)

Hat jemand von Euch Mädels den o.g. Reifen schon gefahren? Wollte ihn
auf mein Vorderrad drauf machen und bin mir nicht sicher welche Version (DHF, Supertacky etc???). Wäre nett wenn Ihr Eure Erfahrungen bzgl
Grip + Rollwiderstand äußern würdet!


----------



## Schnitte (27. Mai 2013)

hab den Minion mal gefahren und fand ihn großartig
grip war auf trockenen und leicht nassen bedingungen richtig gut. bei richtigen matsch war der grip nicht mehr so toll, aber dafür gibt es ja den wet scream 
rollwiderstand...puh gute frage, beim DH habe ich davon nichts gemerkt. touren würde ich damit aber nicht fahren wollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berkel (27. Mai 2013)

Für welchen Einsatz? Es gibt ja verschiedene Versionen.

Ich mag den DHF gerne, besonders in 42a (Super Tacky) wegen Grip und Dämpfung. Der DHF ist eher für aggressivere Fahrweise geeignet und man sollte ihn wegen des seitlichen "Kanals" durch aktives legen des Bikes in die Kurve auf die Seitenstollen kippen. Er vermittelt in Kurven ein direktes Gefühl. Auch gut bei Nässe geeigent, solange es nicht klebrig matschig ist. Den Rollwiderstand finde ich auch ok, ist halt kein CC-Reifen.


----------



## Veloce (30. Mai 2013)

Ich fahre den Minion  F und R in der MaxPro Version ganzjährig  auf dem Hardtail . Das Rolverhalten auf der Straße ist passabel und der Grip  im Nassen und Trocknen  und  bei tieferen Temperaturen ok . Für extreme Schlammtouren taugt er nicht so gut . Sein moderates Gewicht und die gute Pannensicherheit runden sein sehr brauchbares Allroundprofil  ab .


----------



## --- (30. Mai 2013)

Der Minion ist auf staubigen, felsigen, und trockenen Untergrund eine Macht. Man fährt wie auf Schienen. Bei Schnee kannst du ihn vergessen. Ebenso bei lockeren feuchten Waldboden. Das Profil setzt sich extrem schnell zu und wird ohne Hilfe von außen (Wasserschlauch) nicht mehr richtig frei. Unter -5°C allgemein kein SuperTacky bzw. 42a verwenden. Da geht der Gummi dauerhaft kaputt und bekommt Risse. SuperTacky nur für das Vorderrad, Hinten hast du sonst zuviel Rollwiderstand und mußt treten wie blöd. Der Minion-Front taugt am Hinterrad besser als der Minion-Rear.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (19. Februar 2015)

Hej zusammen,

ich möchte das Thema noch einmal aufgreifen. Ich fahre schon seit längerem den Minion DHF vorne und hinten in der ganz harten Gummimischung (60a müsste das sein) in 26x2,35 (das müsste dieser sein https://www.bike-components.de/de/M...Pro-Faltreifen-p13504/schwarz-26x2-35-o20456/) auf einer Flow Ex Felge Tubeless und bin damit auch sehr zufrieden. Das einzige was mich stört ist, dass er manchmal leicht einknickt.  Klar hat man das Verhalten wahrscheinlich bei allen Reifen wenn man zu wenig Luft fährt, allerdings hat der Faltreifen auch keine stabile Karkasse...

Deshalb nun meine Frage, wo liegt genau der Unterschied zu dem Minion DHF Dual (https://www.bike-components.de/de/M...-EXO-Faltreifen-p37719/schwarz-26x2-3-o20222/)? Ok, der Reifen ist mit 2,3er Breite statt 2,35er Breite angegeben und ist ein dual compound Reifen (was heisst das genau, ist der weicher wie ein 60a Reifen?). Und er hat Exoprotection, das sollte doch ein stabilere Karkasse sein richtig? Das Profil sieht gleich zum 2,35er aus. Hat jemand Erfahrungen zum Rollwiderstand sammeln können?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe,

Florian


----------

